# Barker Manufacturing Power Jack



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

Looking to purchase a power jack for the OB and found this one My link
I can get it shipped for free using Amazon Prime. Anyone have one of these? Reviews I saw online were all positive but I wanted to check and see if anyone here has it.

Any other brands to recommend? Thanks for any input


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

I have one that I have been using for close to a year now. No problems..it works great! Barker has a great reputation for quality products and service.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

We have had no problems with our Barker jack. It's a couple years old I believe.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

hottubwilly said:


> Looking to purchase a power jack for the OB and found this one My link
> I can get it shipped for free using Amazon Prime. Anyone have one of these? Reviews I saw online were all positive but I wanted to check and see if anyone here has it.
> 
> Any other brands to recommend? Thanks for any input


I ordered mine directly from Barker - click here - after my original shipment from Amazon came damaged. I do a lot of shipping with Amazon, and for the most part, items come undamaged. However, the Barker box was pretty bad. It worked out well as I saved lots of money ordering it directly from barker. The customer service was great and they threw in a free cover for the jack.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have the same one, but without the light on it. It has been great for the 4 years or so I have had it. I installed it on my last trailer, and then transferred it to my Outback.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I got a Barker and it works great. No problems at all and easy to install. I got the protective vinal bag too so the sun wont eat the plastic and it just eats the bag, they are cheap to replace.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Just dont buy an ADTH brand jack...mine had some problems and I called customer service, never got a hold of a real person, just voicemails and no one ever called me back. Junk.


----------



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

I don't currently have access to my OB so the question is, 3000 or 3500 lb jack? I believe my tongue weight is around 700 lbs so I was thinking of going with the 3500 but I noticed the post on that one is 2.25", anyone know if I can fit that one?


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a barker 3000lb jack on my 14' cargo trailer for the last 6 years and it's been flawless. Have an Atwood 2500 on our new 295RE. Barker is definitely smoother and quieter than the Atwood. Cargo trailer has tongue weight of 750lbs, 295RE is 1200lbs so maybe that is part of the difference.


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

Our Outback has a Barker VIP 3500 model. It is a great tongue jack. No problems with it so far since April 2010 when we bought the Outback. The hole is 2 1/4".


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Smaller trailer than yours. Barker VIP 3000. Three years, no issues.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

On my 268RL, the hole in the TT tongue for the jack accepts both 2" and 2.25" shafts. So I got the larger jack that lifts more. Rationale: for only a bit more, I got one that I can move to the successor TT if I upgrade. If I don't upgrade, only a small investment lost. Go for it!


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I have the 3000 lb one on my 301bq


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I've got the 2000lbs model on my 310BHS. Have had it on two trailers over the past 4 years. It's also able to lift the truck attached for putting on the WDH. It's a bit slow, I'd like to see if a 3000lbs model would be faster but I saved a bit of cash by going lighter.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd go with the 3500# jack. When you have full tanks, firewood in the back of the truck, etc, the extra capacity will be peace of mind.

Mike


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

We have the 3500# jack on our 28krs.


----------



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice, went with the 3500. Install was a breeze. What a difference - lifts truck and trailer no problem so the WD bars go on with ease.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

hottubwilly said:


> Thanks for all the advice, went with the 3500. Install was a breeze. What a difference - lifts truck and trailer no problem so the WD bars go on with ease.


If you want the bars on your Equalizer to go on easier add some airbags...from the looks of your signature pic looks like the truck could use them ;-) haha, just pokin fun. But seriously, since I added bags to mine it is by far the easiest and fastest way to put the spring arms on. Just air them up really high like 60psi, drop the tongue on the ball, slide the bars on, air down to 20psi or whereever you tow and boom! You skipped a step, saved some time. I much prefer this to the other way of connecting the trailer and truck then jacking it back up.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

hottubwilly said:


> Thanks for all the advice, went with the 3500. Install was a breeze. What a difference - lifts truck and trailer no problem so the WD bars go on with ease.


Nice! Your gonna love it! - great choice!


----------

